# Buying a Laptop (50K)



## rohanz (May 17, 2013)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*Rs. 50K​*
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen​*
3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
No preference, but after sales should be good.​*

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*
I will use it for casual gaming, photo and video editing, building ROMs every once in a while and watching movies. 
Also I will make it dual boot with Ubuntu.​*

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
Resolution : 900p (1080p preferred). Matte preferred but should not effect image quality much. ​*

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

*_RAM : _6Gb (8Gb preferred)​


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2013)

lenovo z500 or dell inspiron 14r se


----------



## rohanz (May 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> lenovo z500 or dell inspiron 14r se



I am willing to extend my budget by 5-7K
Is Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN the best in this budget?


----------



## rohanz (May 19, 2013)

Also thinking about Lenovo Y500 
I am going well over my budget 

Who give better service Samsung or Lenovo?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 19, 2013)

Go for y500. After sales service of lenevo is good..

Go for y500. After sales service of lenevo is good..


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2013)

go for y500 it is a better option


----------



## shreymittal (May 19, 2013)

+1 for Y500


----------



## rohanz (May 19, 2013)

You guys know if Lenovo is going to release the model with GT750M (and SSD?) anytime soon? Also is the screen glossy or matte? Do you guys know if its colours are better than the samsung one? (Don't tell me about the resolution difference, I know that)
Also any idea about pricing at brick and mortar stores?


----------



## n3rd (May 20, 2013)

rohanz said:


> You guys know if Lenovo is going to release the model with GT750M (and SSD?) anytime soon? Also is the screen glossy or matte? Do you guys know if its colours are better than the samsung one? (Don't tell me about the resolution difference, I know that)
> Also any idea about pricing at brick and mortar stores?


a. Probably, not sure.
b. Screen is glossy.
c. There's no massive difference between 720p and 1080p - there is obviously some difference, but that shouldn't be a dealbreaker or anything.
d. Contrast ratio (I'm guessing that's what you mean by "better colors"), Lenovo has better (450:1 vs 123:1) contrast ratio.


----------



## rohanz (May 20, 2013)

n3rd said:


> a. Probably, not sure.
> b. Screen is glossy.
> c. There's no massive difference between 720p and 1080p - there is obviously some difference, but that shouldn't be a dealbreaker or anything.
> d. Contrast ratio (I'm guessing that's what you mean by "better colors"), Lenovo has better (450:1 vs 123:1) contrast ratio.



I'll get the Y500 then. Where'd you get yours from?
I live in Delhi and am planing to buy one from Nehru place, any specific shop you guys suggest?


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I'll get the Y500 then. Where'd you get yours from?
> I live in Delhi and am planing to buy one from Nehru place, any specific shop you guys suggest?



when you got one do quote the price along with shopkeeper name here


----------



## deadzone (May 20, 2013)

Rohanz,

I am too planning to buy lenovo y500 from Delhi.I haven't made up my mind yet.

Check flipkart,there  is a offer going and you can get for 64k + 1 year additional warranty


----------



## sanemate (May 20, 2013)

You can get it from Flipkart if you are comfortable buying it online, for 61k (today additional 5% off on electronics + 5% off on some credit cards and net banking). Unless you are getting it cheaper in Nehru Place that is.


----------



## rohanz (May 21, 2013)

sanemate said:


> You can get it from Flipkart if you are comfortable buying it online, for 61k (today additional 5% off on electronics + 5% off on some credit cards and net banking). Unless you are getting it cheaper in Nehru Place that is.





deadzone said:


> Rohanz,
> 
> I am too planning to buy lenovo y500 from Delhi.I haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> Check flipkart,there  is a offer going and you can get for 64k + 1 year additional warranty



I thought of buying it from FK but it is out of stock. I don't think they'll get new stock as users complained of faulty touch pad (they must have lost a lot replacing all those laptops) Also till yesterday there was an additional 5% discount on electronics.
Now there is just the 5% off on credit card.


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I thought of buying it from FK but it is out of stock. I don't think they'll get new stock as users complained of faulty touch pad (they must have lost a lot replacing all those laptops) Also till yesterday there was an additional 5% discount on electronics.
> Now there is just the 5% off on credit card.



that was a monday mania offer which fk has started 5 weeks ago. Every monday they are giving disc on one or another article.


----------



## rider (May 21, 2013)

If you are not in hurry. It's better to wait from a month or so. Intel 4th gen Haswell processors are coming.


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2013)

rider said:


> If you are not in hurry. It's better to wait from a month or so. Intel 4th gen Haswell processors are coming.



yeah that is true but no manufacturer has yet confirm the launch of next gen laptops in the month of june yet. So the person may have to wait for the next 2 months on the least side. Along that there is quiet a chance of price of these laptops coming down and can make them a good deal to buy


----------



## rider (May 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> yeah that is true but no manufacturer has yet confirm the launch of next gen laptops in the month of june yet. So the person may have to wait for the next 2 months on the least side. Along that there is quiet a chance of price of these laptops coming down and can make them a good deal to buy



Apple is going to refresh their macbook pro lineups from 10 June. Soon all other manufacturers will launch in July/Aug.


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2013)

rider said:


> Apple is going to refresh their macbook pro lineups from 10 June. Soon all other manufacturers will launch in July/Aug.



then this could mean i also have up my purchase till august probably. But still one question arises that when a person is going with a discrete gpu then how much does it going to affect him weather he has 3rd gen or 4th,. just a question out of curiosity.


----------



## n3rd (May 22, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I'll get the Y500 then. Where'd you get yours from?
> I live in Delhi and am planing to buy one from Nehru place, any specific shop you guys suggest?



Got mine when Flipkart started selling it - got the one with faulty touchpad and had to wait for long to get it back serviced  So just make sure that you get the recent batch.



$hadow said:


> then this could mean i also have up my purchase till august probably. But still one question arises that when a person is going with a discrete gpu then how much does it going to affect him weather he has 3rd gen or 4th,. just a question out of curiosity.



Seriously, you'd be fine for a long time with i7 3rd gen, given your requirements. If you keep waiting, you'll keep on waiting, obviously. Just buy something that fits your requirements (and from what I gather Lenovo Y500 does) and get on with it 

 Most games will run good with 3rd gen - it's mostly the GPU that matters. And Y500 has an ultrabay, so there's an option for an additional graphic card if you need it later sometime.

PS: If it's of any help - I use mine for video editing, Photoshop, and moderate gaming too and haven't had a glitch after I got my touchpad fixed. Everything works great


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Got mine when Flipkart started selling it - got the one with faulty touchpad and had to wait for long to get it back serviced  So just make sure that you get the recent batch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously this is something which is making me again and again about y500. My exams are getting over on 1st june and I want a gaming lappy ASAP. But since lenovo launched 750m y500 and also haswell is coming on so i am just not able to make a call since 650m is also downshifted to class 2. 
These things are really playing in my mind coz I want something which can go on for at least 3 to 4 years without any problem.


----------



## deadzone (May 22, 2013)

Its wiser to wait for 2-3 months and buy....

All these laptops would be updated.Moreover even if you don't need the has well,you can get current ones under clearance.

BTW flipkart has permanently discontinued lenovo Y500 and Z500


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Its wiser to wait for 2-3 months and buy....
> 
> All these laptops would be updated.Moreover even if you don't need the has well,you can get current ones under clearance.
> 
> BTW flipkart has permanently discontinued lenovo Y500 and Z500



Fk does have a habit of firstly declaring a product dead and then some how revives it well joke apart. This time may be this discontinuation is for good and it may be because of 750m series coming to India. let us wait and just watch and hope for the best........


----------



## n3rd (May 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Seriously this is something which is making me again and again about y500. My exams are getting over on 1st june and I want a gaming lappy ASAP. But since lenovo launched 750m y500 and also haswell is coming on so i am just not able to make a call since 650m is also downshifted to class 2.
> These things are really playing in my mind coz I want something which can go on for at least 3 to 4 years without any problem.


Upto you mate. As I said, if you play the waiting game, you'll keep on waiting. Plus, if needed, you could upgrade to 750M later with ultrabay. Most games I'm aware of run smooth on Y500 already tbh. 

You'll be safe with 3rd gen i7 for 2-3 years IMO


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Upto you mate. As I said, if you play the waiting game, you'll keep on waiting. Plus, if needed, you could upgrade to 750M later with ultrabay. Most games I'm aware of run smooth on Y500 already tbh.
> 
> You'll be safe with 3rd gen i7 for 2-3 years IMO



Yeah then I think that a lenovo y500 is coming in my hands as soon as possible.


----------



## rohanz (May 22, 2013)

I contacted Flipkart and they said that Y500 is out of production so it won't come in stock. 
Really? Maybe production of GT650 models has been stopped?
Anyways I'll go to Nehru place on friday and if I get a good deal there (less than 65k plus 2 yr warranty) I'll buy it.
I will have to use this laptop for 3-4 years, do you guys suggest buying now or waiting? (I hate the waiting game, new tech comes every month) I really think haswell laptops will take a while, but waiting for GT750 model seems to be worth it.(?) Now only if I get to the release date


----------



## deadzone (May 23, 2013)

Waiting kills

Yes if you get that deal for Y500,then you can buy.

I don't think that till June end haswell and/or Y500 GT750m will come in India.

Also GT750m Is some 25% faster than GT650m.


----------



## n3rd (May 23, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I contacted Flipkart and they said that Y500 is out of production so it won't come in stock.
> Really? Maybe production of GT650 models has been stopped?
> Anyways I'll go to Nehru place on friday and if I get a good deal there (less than 65k plus 2 yr warranty) I'll buy it.
> I will have to use this laptop for 3-4 years, do you guys suggest buying now or waiting? (I hate the waiting game, new tech comes every month) I really think haswell laptops will take a while, but waiting for GT750 model seems to be worth it.(?) Now only if I get to the release date



Don't think so - I guess they ran out of stock, that's all. As I said, GT750 is available on ultrabay, so if you need to upgrade, you can do it later. Seems a bit pointless though, because this seems to run almost all latest games without any hassles already. My 2c obviously.


----------



## $hadow (May 23, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Don't think so - I guess they ran out of stock, that's all. As I said, GT750 is available on ultrabay, so if you need to upgrade, you can do it later. Seems a bit pointless though, because this seems to run almost all latest games without any hassles already. My 2c obviously.



this is so true coz when you contact lenovo cc they will either put you on hold or transfer your call or end up on your call unanswered. Gt750m is still a dream for Indians if you can import it from US is well and good.
by the way nerd how is the fps on gaming, have you tried crysis 3 on it?


----------



## rohanz (May 23, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Don't think so - I guess they ran out of stock, that's all. As I said, GT750 is available on ultrabay, so if you need to upgrade, you can do it later. Seems a bit pointless though, because this seems to run almost all latest games without any hassles already. My 2c obviously.



GT750 is available on ultrabay but you can't connect it with a laptop with GT650, only like graphic cards can form a SLI.
I think this is the best laptop in this price range, I just hope to get a good deal.


----------



## n3rd (May 23, 2013)

$hadow said:


> this is so true coz when you contact lenovo cc they will either put you on hold or transfer your call or end up on your call unanswered. Gt750m is still a dream for Indians if you can import it from US is well and good.
> by the way nerd how is the fps on gaming, have you tried crysis 3 on it?



Nope, I tried BioShock infinite with no frame drops w/ medium in FHD. I obviously have just 1 650M, not two since I have no need for it ATM. Don't game all that much now, but if you want me to, I could probably try Crysis 3 out.



rohanz said:


> GT750 is available on ultrabay but you can't connect it with a laptop with GT650, only like graphic cards can form a SLI.
> I think this is the best laptop in this price range, I just hope to get a good deal.


Yeah true. Wouldn't it be possible to just use the ultrabay card though?


----------



## rohanz (May 23, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Nope, I tried BioShock infinite with no frame drops w/ medium in FHD. I obviously have just 1 650M, not two since I have no need for it ATM. Don't game all that much now, but if you want me to, I could probably try Crysis 3 out.
> 
> 
> Yeah true. Wouldn't it be possible to just use the ultrabay card though?



Can you try crysis 3 and post the results?
I guess but the performance will not be worth the money, it would be better to run two 650 instead


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Don't think so - I guess they ran out of stock, that's all. As I said, GT750 is available on ultrabay, so if you need to upgrade, you can do it later. Seems a bit pointless though, because this seems to run almost all latest games without any hassles already. My 2c obviously.



You can't do that..... We can only put a GT650M ultrabay for SLI, two different GPUs are not compatible with each other



rohanz said:


> Can you try crysis 3 and post the results?
> I guess but the performance will not be worth the money, it would be better to run two 650 instead



Crysis 3 in FHD resolution with med-high settings: 40-50 fps


----------



## rohanz (May 23, 2013)

Exact settings?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2013)

I'll post screenshot after 2 days....... now travelling via train.....network not consistent


----------



## rohanz (May 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I'll post screenshot after 2 days....... now travelling via train.....network not consistent



Do post the screenshots!
I got the Y500 for 64.8K with a cooling pad (cooler pad - local company) from computer empire. It came with Windows 8 which sucks . I am not a fan of the touch pad, it doesn't have proper multi-touch capabilities. 
I have a few questions but I'll ask them in the Y500 thread. Thanks everyone for helping me choose this laptop.


----------



## deadzone (May 28, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Do post the screenshots!
> I got the Y500 for 64.8K with a cooling pad (cooler pad - local company) from computer empire. It came with Windows 8 which sucks . I am not a fan of the touch pad, it doesn't have proper multi-touch capabilities.
> I have a few questions but I'll ask them in the Y500 thread. Thanks everyone for helping me choose this laptop.



PM me the contact details of the shop in Nehru place

The touchpad is elan or synaptic ?


----------



## KyleSforza (May 28, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Seriously this is something which is making me again and again about y500. My exams are getting over on 1st june and I want a gaming lappy ASAP. But since lenovo launched 750m y500 and also haswell is coming on so i am just not able to make a call since 650m is also downshifted to class 2.
> These things are really playing in my mind coz I want something which can go on for at least 3 to 4 years without any problem.


Seriously, wait for haswell. The third gen intel i7 is heating up A LOT! Even y500 users are facing 60C on idle.

Third gen processors are a curse to laptop gaming when it comes to temperatures. :/

Edit : Oh wait you already bought it. Gratz for your new purchase! Do post some benchs!


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Seriously, wait for haswell. The third gen intel i7 is heating up A LOT! Even y500 users are facing 60C on idle.
> 
> Third gen processors are a curse to laptop gaming when it comes to temperatures. :/
> 
> Edit : Oh wait you already bought it. Gratz for your new purchase! Do post some benchs!



The one I got is for my cosin brother and we both study in the same college and same stream i.e. CS. Now since exams are over I am going to get a machine for my self also for going through the next 3 years of my college, that is why I am not sure either to wait or go with it. If similar condition would have come say 1 month ago I would have already got one.


----------



## rohanz (May 29, 2013)

deadzone said:


> PM me the contact details of the shop in Nehru place
> 
> The touchpad is elan or synaptic ?



Synaptic. Just ask for a model manufactured on or after April 2013.
Search for Computer Empire on google, they are on google maps too.



KyleSforza said:


> Seriously, wait for haswell. The third gen intel i7 is heating up A LOT! Even y500 users are facing 60C on idle.
> 
> Third gen processors are a curse to laptop gaming when it comes to temperatures. :/
> 
> Edit : Oh wait you already bought it. Gratz for your new purchase! Do post some benchs!



I could wait but, it would take at least 3 months for Haswell laptops to come out and then another 5-8 months for a laptop in this price range to launch and the price to stabilize.


----------



## deadzone (May 29, 2013)

You got 1 or 2 year warranty ? And its ADP + onsite ?


----------



## rohanz (May 30, 2013)

1 Year onsite.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

Haswell has started coming out, Razer blade pro launched just today mate.


----------



## rohanz (May 31, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Haswell has started coming out, Razer blade pro launched just today mate.



But it's not in my budget


----------

